# orologi



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2021)

come vi piacciono? e li indossate sempre???
Io sono "fedele" almeno agli orologi...solo ed esclusivamente in acciao e preferibilmetne sector....
Purtroppo però con gli orologi  ho un pessimo rapporto...mi durano pochissimo....sarà perchè io l'orologio lo tolgo solo per fare la doccia e a volte manco quello...
Infatti adesso sto cercando un degno sostituto del mio anche perchè tra poco sarà il mio compleanno e voglio farmi un regalino...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> come vi piacciono? e li indossate sempre???
> Io sono "fedele" almeno agli orologi...solo ed esclusivamente in acciao e preferibilmetne sector....
> Purtroppo però con gli orologi  ho un pessimo rapporto...mi durano pochissimo....sarà perchè io l'orologio lo tolgo solo per fare la doccia e a volte manco quello...
> Infatti adesso sto cercando un degno sostituto del mio anche perchè tra poco sarà il mio compleanno e voglio farmi un regalino...


Non l’ho usato per anni. Da quando ho il cellulare guardo l’ora dal cell 
Mio figlio mi ha regalato per i 50 anni l’Apple Watch. Adesso lo porto sempre


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2021)

Io non riesco a stare senza....mi sento il polso nudo ...
Da ragazza...avevo l abitudine di utilizzarlo come base per pressare le sigarette 
Probabilmente è da lì che è nata la necessità di indossarlo sempre...


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2021)

Ho un unico orologio automatico e molto costoso, prodotti solo un centinaio di esemplari e fuori produzione da qualche anno. È dedicato ad una cosa che c’è nella mia citta.
Indosso sempre e solo questo in ogni occasione.
Ha le lancette.
Me lo regalo‘ mia moglie che allora non era mia moglie ma la mia amante, quando mi laureai.


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2021)

Non ne uso, anche se ne ho diversi. Con il tempo ho proprio eliminato orologi, braccialetti, orecchini, collane, anelli & affini


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ne uso, anche se ne ho diversi. Con il tempo ho proprio eliminato orologi, braccialetti, orecchini, collane, anelli & affini


O cielo.... totalmente nuda...
Io non riuscirei mai...

Anelli bracciali orecchini orologio...senza non vivo


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2021)

Non so Starr senza orologio, è da 5 anni, credo, indosso un citizen che si ricarica con la luce. 
Stupendo, finito incubo delle pile. 
Di inverno però lo devo mettere sul balcone a prendere luce


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2021)

Io ho ancora quello in oro avuto alla prima comunione dal mio padrino,poi ho avuto  un Bulova per i miei 50 anni regalato da mia moglie ,per lavoro avevo quelli da poco digitali.
Messo da parte il Bulova per il cellulare ora ho quello moderno che mi conta i passi e le calorie che brucio (poche)


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo.... totalmente nuda...
> Io non riuscirei mai...
> 
> Anelli bracciali orecchini orologio...senza non vivo


Ultimamente poi, con il forzato stop lavorativo, ho più tempo ancora per restare completamente brada . Comunque mi danno proprio fastidio, ho orologi che (ovviamente regalati nel corso degli anni anche dall'ex) non ho indossato mai. Ma proprio mai  )


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2021)

Non uso più orologi da una ventina d’anni.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Giugno 2021)

Non lo uso da una cosa come 20 anni. L'ultimo si era rotto perchè ero scivolata su un pavimento bagnato correndoci sopra per rispondere al telefono e ho fatto un volo.
Liberarmi dell'orologio era stato un modo per liberarmi di un certo concetto di tempo.
Anche se comunque sempre con mac o pc non è che l'ora non la vedevo, anche se spesso non la guardavo, o meglio me ne dimenticavo.
Non è che non mi capiti di dover guardare l'ora ovviamente.
L'orologio come oggetto ad oggi potrei anche portarlo, ma più come vezzo gioiello, o come simbolo di un tempo scandito in altro modo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so Starr senza orologio, è da 5 anni, credo, indosso un citizen che si ricarica con la luce.
> Stupendo, finito incubo delle pile.
> Di inverno però lo devo mettere sul balcone a prendere luce


mi hai aperto un altro mondo...sono andata subito a dare  un occhiata al sito della citizien......non male per niente il discorso senza pile....
ci sto facendo un pensierino!!!è una marca che non avevo preso in considerazione...dopo mi studio bene i vari modelli ne ho già visti di carini in acciaio come piacciono a me


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> come vi piacciono? e li indossate sempre???
> Io sono "fedele" almeno agli orologi...solo ed esclusivamente in acciao e preferibilmetne sector....
> Purtroppo però con gli orologi  ho un pessimo rapporto...mi durano pochissimo....sarà perchè io l'orologio lo tolgo solo per fare la doccia e a volte manco quello...
> Infatti adesso sto cercando un degno sostituto del mio anche perchè tra poco sarà il mio compleanno e voglio farmi un regalino...


Nessun orologio, già da molto tempo, il mio subacqueo non ricordo nemmeno dove sia finito. Tra telefonino e computer al lavoro l'ora si sa sempre.
Ho maturato nel tempo una crescente insofferenza per tutto quello che è accessorio al mio corpo, a parte i vestiti ovviamente, per cui niente orologio, collanine, anelli, nemmeno la fede, figuriamoci piercing o altro.

E quando faccio i lavoretti manuali attorno casa ci sono sempre i rintocchi del campanile a ricordare le ore e le mezze ore, come un tempo, una figata!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessun orologio, già da molto tempo, il mio subacqueo non ricordo nemmeno dove sia finito. Tra telefonino e computer al lavoro l'ora si sa sempre.
> Ho maturato nel tempo una crescente insofferenza per tutto quello che è accessorio al mio corpo, a parte i vestiti ovviamente, per cui niente orologio, collanine, anelli, nemmeno la fede, figuriamoci piercing o altro.
> 
> E quando faccio i lavoretti manuali attorno casa ci sono sempre i rintocchi del campanile a ricordare le ore e le mezze ore, come un tempo, una figata!


Anche a  me fondamentale serve poco per sapere l ora... è proprio che se non lo indosso sento la mancanza...fisica...
Infatti deve essere in acciaio...non mi piacciono i modelli in plastica...sono troppo leggeri...
Un paio di natali fa mio marito mi ha regalato uno di quegli orologini iper tecnologici che misurano praticamente tutto......ma essendo più leggero di una piuma...l ho indossato veramente per poco....
Per la gioia di mio maritoaltro regalo sbagliato... però ho apprezzato il gesto...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2021)

Ormai uso uno smartwatch  e mi sprona a raggiungere i miei obbiettivi . Per esempio vedere che sto sotto i 10000 passi al giorno mi fa sentire a disagio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ormai uso uno smartwatch  e mi sprona a raggiungere i miei obbiettivi . Per esempio vedere che sto sotto i 10000 passi al giorno mi fa sentire a disagio.


per quel poco che l'ho usato anch'io se ero stranamente sotto una certa soglia mi sentivo in difetto...ma quello che mi stava più sulle balle...era il conteggio delle calorie....
poi non essendo un orologio cmq nel mio stile....l'ho abbandonato a se stesso...si ...contasse da solo quanto brucia...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ormai uso uno smartwatch  e mi sprona a raggiungere i miei obbiettivi . Per esempio vedere che sto sotto i 10000 passi al giorno mi fa sentire a disagio.


Si scarica in fretta


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> per quel poco che l'ho usato anch'io se ero stranamente sotto una certa soglia mi sentivo in difetto...ma quello che mi stava più sulle balle...era il conteggio delle calorie....
> poi non essendo un orologio cmq nel mio stile....l'ho abbandonato a se stesso...si ...contasse da solo quanto brucia...


C'è qualche marchio storico che ha smartwatch molto simili a orologi normali ... Cambia il prezzo


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si scarica in fretta


20 gg con tutto attivo  incredibile è cinese


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> 20 gg con tutto attivo  incredibile è cinese


Il mio dura un paio di giorni


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il mio dura un paio di giorni


Batteria? O attività sportiva intensa tua,


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

Di orologi ne ho diversi. Omega d'oro del nonno, Bulova Accutron a diapason, sempre del nonno, etc.
Un Reverso, che non metto mai, regalo della moglie. Alcuni meccanici vecchiotti, i soliti russi.
Di uso comune uso quarzi: un Henry London, simile a un orologio vintage anni 50 e un Lorenz modello vintage movimento Eta credo con cinturino maglia milanese. Ultimamente li uso di rado.
Amo lo stile e il design anni 50/70.
Quelli recenti li trovo patacconi. Calibri eccessivi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Giugno 2021)

Ognuno il suo....
Io ho necessità di un orologio "resistente" perché...in mano mia gli orologi durano pochissimo...
Si suicidano.... veramente smettono di funzionare...
Quelli che dicono...ho lo stesso orologio da quando avevo 20 anni...mi fanno un invidia bestia


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ognuno il suo....
> Io ho necessità di un orologio "resistente" perché...in mano mia gli orologi durano pochissimo...
> *Si suicidano*.... veramente smettono di funzionare...
> Quelli che dicono...ho lo stesso orologio da quando avevo 20 anni...mi fanno un invidia bestia


Mi hai fatto morire dal ridere


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2021)

Sono tutti cinesi, compresi gli Apple, i Garmin, i Tom tom, i polar, i haleng, ecc ecc.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Giugno 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Batteria? O attività sportiva intensa tua,


Batteria, spiritoso


----------

